# Favorite Movie Duos



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

What is your favorite movie duo?

They must have made at least seven movies together so that leaves out such luminaries as William Shatner/Leonard Nimoy (six) , Mel Gibson/Danny Glover (four) and many others, including all in the 21st century. I'm sure I missed some so there's the "other" option. Feel free to offer more duos that I missed even if they are not your favorites. Remember though, they must have appeared in seven or more together.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Forgot Woody and Mia.

Regardless, I like Lemmon and Matthau.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Myrna Loy and William Powell in the Thin Man series. They had good chemistry.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> Forgot Woody and Mia.
> 
> .....


Sorry, those two didn't make the cut. They only appeared in six movies together, but Woody Allen directed another six with her in.

There is hope, they are still both alive.

Starring Woody Allen & Mia Farrow
Zelig
Broadway Danny Rose
Hannah and Her Sisters
Crimes and Misdemeanors
Shadows and Fog
Husbands and Wives

Woody Allen only directed
The Purple Rose of Cairo 
Radio Days
September
Another Woman
New York Stories
Widows' Peak

----------------------------


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Pyotr said:


> Sorry, those two didn't make the cut. They only appeared in six movies together, but Woody Allen directed another six with her in.
> 
> There is hope, they are still both alive.
> 
> ...


Woody was definitely in New York Stories.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2015)

Stan n Babe for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Louis de Funès & André Bourvil*


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Antiquarian said:


> Myrna Loy and William Powell in the Thin Man series. They had good chemistry.


 They were really good together.

Rathbone and Bruce were possibly the worst ever, since they didn't do Holmes accurately. Watson was never meant to be comic relief for Holmes.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> Forgot Woody and Mia.


 Anything with Woody Allen in it has got to be at the bottom of the list.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

How about Ronald Howard and Howard Marion Crawford in the Sherlock Holmes series? Better casting than any that followed. 

Or Richard Green in "The Adventures of Robin Hood" with his co-stars.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Groucho Marx and Margaret Dumont.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

breakup said:


> Anything with Woody Allen in it has got to be at the bottom of the list.


Nonsense. Although I am not sure about Mia.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Antiquarian said:


> Myrna Loy and William Powell in the Thin Man series. They had good chemistry.


That's a good candidate, unfortunately that couple only did six thin man films, according to Wiki. I had forgotten about those and would like to see them again, so I just put them on my Netflix list. Thanks for bringing that duo to the table.

I voted for Fred Astaire and Ginger Rodgers. Their movies are light, funny, good music (including Cole Porter , Jerome Kern, the Gershwins) and great dancing, if you like that kind of thing. My favorite is Swing Time, which is a good one to start with, if you haven't seen them. .

It is an amazing accomplishment to make ten films together, as dance partners, let alone as any partners. They were truly one of a kind- no one ever replaced them. After them, movie dance partners didn't last more than a few movies, if that: Gene Kelly/ Rita Heyworth, Patrick Swayze/Jennifer Grey, John Travolta/Olivia Newton-John.

Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce were a close second for me in this poll. We had a long discussion about who was the best 20th century Holmes/Watson actors a while back.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

breakup said:


> Anything with Woody Allen in it has got to be at the bottom of the list.


 Annie Hall, Manhattan, The Purple Rose of Cairo are a few of my favorites.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Kirk Douglas and Burt Lancaster (7)
Edgar Bergen and Charlie McCarthy (18)


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Bergen-McCarthy is an interesting choice, and I never cared for either of their solo projects.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Comedy teams of the '20s and '30s:

Burns and Allen (25)
Olsen and Johnson (12)
Wheeler and Woolsey (32)


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I won't say these are my favourites, but I have seen a lot of their collaborations on German television when I used to live in Germany. I'm not sure I'd ever even heard of them before, but they sure seem to be popular in Germany, where their films were being broadcast all of the time. Who are they?

Terence Hill and Bud Spencer


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Jean-Paul Belmondo and Alain Delon. Doesn't get cooler than that. When as a student I first moved to France, I absorbed all the Nouvelle Vague stuff like crazy.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

The cool thing about German television is that it is not nationalistic. Movies from all over the world, including Canada, but even non-Western countries, were broadcast all of the time, generally overdubbed into German, but occasionally with subtitles. I had two VCRs and typically taped two movies a night while watching a third. I couldn't believe the wealth of really interesting viewing (and I am foremost a documentary buff, and they sure kept me watching, in that regard, too). Here, we barely even get Canadian movies, only American.

Yes, I recall Alain Delon and, mentioned earlier, Louis de Funès


----------

